# How to get around a Cities Mandatory Neuter



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

I just bought a dog because of his lineage and breeding abilities and now I find out that our city in California adopted some mandatory neuter law from the county of los angeles. Before we moved here we called the city and made sure that we wouldn't have to neuter any of our dogs, they said "sure, no problem. you just have to pay a higher license fee." I got into the office where you register this week, and theres a guy in a uniform with a badge that says, "sorry, mandatory neuter in your city". What the ****? There has to be a way around this? Otherwise, I will take my chances and forgo this BS. i'm a responsible owner with no chances of any OOOps litters. To say I am angry with the city now is beyond an unerstatement. Thankfully the guy at the register place didnt feel like getting up to walk outside and record my license plate number to see where i live.

UGGGGGh.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The issue isn't just you not having a oops litter... It's everyone else. Just as responsible as you are, the next 25 aren't. They make these laws for a reason and I'm sure they are sick of seeing so many dogs get put to sleep.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

You can probably get a breeder's license (since one of your reasons for keeping him in tact is to breed) and pay a higher fee to get out of mandatory neuter.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Michigan State University College of Law

Read that, I believe it is paying for a license to breed. 

The misunderstanding could be that you purchased an adult dog and they interpreted it (because a lot of people do use the term) as an adoption and any dog adopted from rescues or shelters are required to be neutered. 

Also, in any government or business, you always ask to talk to other people to affirm what you have heard if you feel that someone has told you something in error.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi folks,

We got Jaxon from a breeder here in California with full papers, pedigree, all that. Maybe I should be clear with them. I was caught off guard by the guys in uniform telling me they dont want my dog to have testicles. HAHA.

I am consulting an attorney too. He can get me through this. For pay of course!

UGHH

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

When I spoke to animal control in my city (LA county) they stated that spay/neuter was mandatory, the license fee was $20 a year, if not spayed or neutered it would be $60 a year. They informed me that the added fee for the license was actually a 'fine' for not having your dog spayed/neutered. 

The person who said you simply pay a higher license fee and the person who said spay/neuter was mandatory were probably both correct, although the person you saw in person may not have elaborated on the consequences of not following this law. 

This was a few years ago and things may have changed. Simply getting a kennel license may solve your problem.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Yah, I just went in and told them we moved and I needed to register my dog, expecting a checkbox on a form for NOT NEUTERED, FEE = Whatever.

Totally caught me off guard.

There are some things we're able to do I think.

1) Join the GDSCA.
2) Use competition dog exemption.
3) Breeders license.

I am going to retain an attorney and let them do this heavy lifting as I have too much going on with my work these days to chase down these rabbit holes. Even if it costs me some cash, it will be worth it.

Thanks all!


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Unless you plan to be a breeder, neuter or spay your dog! There are too many puppies that don't get responsible and loving homes to be placed in and they have to be euthanized.

Every responsible breeder requires you to neuter or spay your dog upon a sale, unless its specifically agreed in advance the dog is going to be bought for breeding. And you have to know what you're doing to raise quality GSDs and they don't come cheap.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

NormanF said:


> Unless you plan to be a breeder, neuter or spay your dog! There are too many puppies that don't get responsible and loving homes to be placed in and they have to be euthanized.
> 
> Every responsible breeder requires you to neuter or spay your dog upon a sale, unless its specifically agreed in advance the dog is going to be bought for breeding. And you have to know what you're doing to raise quality GSDs and they don't come cheap.


Speuter is a personal choice. No reason to speuter if you can be responsible. OP was asking if there was a way around mandatory speuter laws.

OP, generally you can just pay a higher fee or you can decide to forgo the license. I'll admit, I usually forget to do the license and end up doing it once every other year or so. Never had anyone checking license #s and in my county, all they care about is a valid rabies tag.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

NormanF said:


> Unless you plan to be a breeder, neuter or spay your dog! There are too many puppies that don't get responsible and loving homes to be placed in and they have to be euthanized.
> 
> Every responsible breeder requires you to neuter or spay your dog upon a sale, unless its specifically agreed in advance the dog is going to be bought for breeding. And you have to know what you're doing to raise quality GSDs and they don't come cheap.


There are many reasons to not neuter or wait to neuter besides breeding - dog sports, show, health, etc. Not to mention that places with mandatory speuter laws require they be neutered by a certain age - which may or may not be in the best interest of your particular dog/breed with your particular set of circumstances. If the owner can keep control of their dog and prevent unwanted litters, it's really not contributing to the unwanted puppy problem and the dog may be better off long term.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Ask if your breeder will put him in his name or to co-own him. Consider moving from this insanity. It is OK to have guns but no balls for our male dogs?


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Let me add that its not much fun when a pet goes into heat and starts having mating urges. 

They will do what they gotta do. If the owner can live with it, that's fine. If not, irresponsible breeding is in no one's best interests.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

NormanF said:


> Unless you plan to be a breeder, neuter or spay your dog! There are too many puppies that don't get responsible and loving homes to be placed in and they have to be euthanized.
> 
> Every responsible breeder requires you to neuter or spay your dog upon a sale, unless its specifically agreed in advance the dog is going to be bought for breeding. And you have to know what you're doing to raise quality GSDs and they don't come cheap.


Too many studies show neuter could have health risks greater than health benefits. I for one will NOT neuter my dog unless medically necessary, and damned if my county tells me otherwise.

Btw no where in my breederd contract was a mandatory neuter clause. Nor was it in any contracts of any of the breeders I looked at.

In every contract there WAS a clause that hip dysplasia would not be guaranteed against if the dog was neutered before 18 months of age. Most mandatory laws require before 6 months of age. Once again even if I did fix my pet it would NOT be before a year old.

To the OP - I work in the veterinary field and I personally dont license my pet. I'm not saying that's the right thing to do but in many areas unless there is a complaint against your dog you usually would not be found out.

However in your case if they did find out they would likely order you to neuter and that would probably be harder to fight.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

NormanF said:


> Let me add that its not much fun when a pet goes into heat and starts having mating urges.
> 
> They will do what they gotta do. If the owner can live with it, that's fine. If not, irresponsible breeding is in no one's best interests.


There are MANY threads on the forum dealing with the decision whether or not and when to spay / neuter. Those comments are better placed there.

The OP is looking for a LEGAL way to have an intact animal where he lives. It would be nice if the thread could be kept on track.

I hope, after working with his lawyer, that we will get an update as I imagine this will be a growing issue for dog owners..


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

llombardo said:


> They make these laws for a reason and I'm sure they are sick of seeing so many dogs get put to sleep.


The reason is the HSUS and PETA who do not want you to own a dog.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

NormanF said:


> Unless you plan to be a breeder, neuter or spay your dog! There are too many puppies that don't get responsible and loving homes to be placed in and they have to be euthanized.
> 
> Every responsible breeder requires you to neuter or spay your dog upon a sale, unless its specifically agreed in advance the dog is going to be bought for breeding. And you have to know what you're doing to raise quality GSDs and they don't come cheap.


It is a choice. 

For almost five years I've got an unfixed male and intact females living together. No Ooops litters there. If you are responsible, there is no reason for speuter. In fact, I cringe with my teeth all the time when I find well bred dogs on Craigslist, spayed and neutered. There is a good breeeder out here, that has some nice dogs. I found two of his dogs on craigslist. One was a really nice female that could have easily been place if she hadn't been spayed!


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

I can clear up a couple misconceptions about my situation.

We got our dog because I am a former Law Enforcement officer. I trained with these animals. I've worked many hours with them in that fashion. I also grew up with intact GSDs. 

I got Jaxon for a few reasons:

1) Possibly doing Schutzhund. It's a fun sport.
2) GSD are amazing dogs.
3) Possible CARDA certification. I kind of miss public service. I've been talking to them. 
4) Someone to keep my significant other company and safe when I'm not around.
5) The list goes on and on.

The Facts:

1) We called the city and asked them BEFORE we got the dog. All was fine. "Sure just pay extra money for intact" No problem.
2) We go in person to the facility and we get the opposite story. They said no exceptions. I find this later to be untrue. They weren't the nicest either.


To be quite honest, I'm not very interested in breeding, but I will get very interested if it's a way to keep my dogs testicles intact. He is from a great pedigree and I have all the docs and registrations to back that up. 

What I am interested in is keeping my boy intact. I am joining the GSDCA. I checked with the Schutzhund club that I want to join, but they aren't taking members right now. 

There are some exemptions that you can make.

http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/cms1_045450.pdf

Approved purebred dog breed clubs - Department of Animal Care & Control

GERM AN SHEPHERD DOGS
German Shepherd Dog Club of America
Website:German Shepherd Dog Club of America - Information and resources for owners of German Shepherd Dogs and German Shepherd Puppies
Is listed under: NATIONAL BREED CLUB LIST (AKC)

Being a member of a recognized dog club is one. The way this reads you can be a member of the AKC. Does that mean my registration in the AKC is good enough? Of course we have that. 


In order to avoid turning him into a stud to save his testicles, the only other alternative is to make him a competition dog. On the counties form above you can see that you have to be registered in a dog club recognized by the department. GDSCA is on that list. So I need to pursue that and ask them some questions first.

Thanks for all the feedback. No matter what this dog will keep his coins. There's a way to do everything.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

While you wait for a Schutzhund club....I see Pasanita Obedience Club on that approved club list. I believe you can join that club after doing just one class with them, if the rules are still the same (I moved away from that area several years ago). They train at the Rose Bowl park, which is freeway convenient (and _very _beautiful). I remember some of the club people leading the classes were kind of grouchy, but we had fun, and lots of people compete in that group (it was heavy on border collies and corgies back then though...if that matters to you).



ImJaxon said:


> I can clear up a couple misconceptions about my situation.
> 
> We got our dog because I am a former Law Enforcement officer. I trained with these animals. I've worked many hours with them in that fashion. I also grew up with intact GSDs.
> 
> ...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

ImJaxon said:


> ...
> 1) We called the city and asked them BEFORE we got the dog. All was fine. "Sure just pay extra money for intact" No problem.
> 2) We go in person to the facility and we get the opposite story. They said no exceptions. *I find this later to be untrue.* They weren't the nicest either.
> ...


While I'm sorry you had to go thru such a hassle, I'm glad to hear you got the correct information and will be able to keep your boy intact after you jump thru the legal hoops they set up.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

a mandatory spay or neuter????? really???????? ive never heard of such a thing. so they want you to neuter even with akc papers in your hand???? i find this very disturbing. lexie will be 2 shortly and im thinking about spaying her (cant stand the thought of cutting her) and my last dog i never spayed and no oops litters. well good luck with keeping your boy intact.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Jaxon I live in LA County. I believe if your dog is AKC registered and you plan on breeding him (check off competition dog) and do some obedience (maybe a cert from canine citizen test form the AKC) then you do not have to neuter your dog. Please see below C. Its prob much easier that getting a lawyer. Well hopefully LOL

protecting your dog from potential harm. However, since some dogs cannot be spayed or neutered for certain reasons, this ordinance has exemptions for these cases. These are: 

 Dogs which are unable to be spayed or neutered without a high likelihood of suffering serious bodily harm or death due to age or infirmity. Written confirmation from a licensed veterinarian is required to qualify for this exception.
 Dogs used by law enforcement agencies for law enforcement purposes.
 Service or assistance dogs that assist disabled persons.
 Competition dogs. A Competition Dog is a dog which is used to show, to compete or to breed, which is of a breed recognized by and registered with the American Kennel Club (AKC), United Kennel Club (UKC), American Dog Breeders Association (ADBA) or other approved breed registries. The dog or owner must also meet ONE of the following requirements:
 The dog has competed in at least one dog show or sporting competition sanctioned by a national registry or approved by the department within the last 365 days; or
 The dog has earned a conformation, obedience, agility, carting, herding, protection, rally, sporting, working or other title from a purebred dog registry referenced above or other registry or dog sport association approved by the department; or
 The owner or custodian of the dog is a member of a department approved purebred dog breed clubs, which maintains and enforces a code of ethics for dog breeding that includes restrictions from breeding dogs with genetic defects and life threatening health problems that commonly threaten the breed. 
 
 If you believe your dog meets one of these exemptions, please complete and return an Exemption Application.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Anubis_Star said:


> Too many studies show neuter could have health risks greater than health benefits. I for one will NOT neuter my dog unless medically necessary, and damned if my county tells me otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thats much easier said than done ..LOL Unfortunately in some parts of Los Angeles County they can fine you in the thousands if you do not obey the neutering law. Of course you can probably go the route of asking for an exemption. Alot of the people in my area do not license their pets. How do I know...because they are always having backyard pups.


----------

